# Kommentare zu: Neuerung bei Terminforen!



## Dok (22. Januar 2006)

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neuerung bei Terminforen!*

Moin Moin ,
gerade die automatische Verknüpfung finde ich genial |supergri 

ääää Martin ist heute nicht Sonntag ? Hast Du da nicht auch mal frei ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

